# Beach Pass Jebel Ali !!!



## DiamondGirl (May 5, 2005)

Does anybody know how to get a beach pass, I am going to be staying at a friends appartment in the Jebel Ali area in February, but I want to access a decent beach, probably the Jebel Ali Beach Resort would be the nearest!

Does any body have any ideas or know how to get passes?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

there is a public beach in jebel ali.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ At the Hotel itself. 

However, I still think that that the Hotels @Marina such: Le Royal meridien Beach resort & SPA, Le Meridien Mina Seyai, Habtoor Grand Resort, Ritz Carlton, Hilton Jumeirah or even Sheraton Jumeirah hotel & Towers would be nearer.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

depends on where he stays of course.
though jebel ali hotel is quite far away of everything , true


----------



## DiamondGirl (May 5, 2005)

I still think Jebel Ali Beach Resort will be the nearest to where I will be staying. We used to stay at the World Trade Centre Hotel and have access to the Jumeriah Beach Hotel, so we have been spoiled by a good hotel beach!!! (we also had a good discount)  

I think the other hotels around the Marina area will be too far away from where we are staying for everyday use. 

Any more info on the public beach at Jebel Ali ?

The public beach would be a last resort :bash: need more info about gaining access to the Jebil Ali Beach Resort.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

more public beaches in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210258

abt jebel ali beach :

http://www.dubai.uk.com/jebel-ali.htm


----------



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

HEY DIAMOND GIRL...

MY CAT'S BETTER THAN YOURS!!!! :tongue3:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Dubaiflo's evil cat OWNS them all. :lol:


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

AltinD said:


> ^ Dubaiflo's evil cat OWNS them all. :lol:


 did not know that dubaiFlo's cat was a pimp :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

didn't you see it?   you have to, it is in the life news oatmeal ... on the last page and somewhere before ,too :lol:


----------



## DiamondGirl (May 5, 2005)

We have just found out that our friend lives in Jebel Ali Gardens. 
Which are the nearest beaches to there? 
Also which are the best beaches that are near to there as well?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

As I said beaches on the Marina are the nearest. There is a open beach next to Hilton Jumeirah Hotel but if you got to use any of those belonging to the Hotels, then go for Le Royal Meridien or maybe Sheraton.

Forget Jebel Ali beaches, those very far away, you have to go around the Jebel Ali Free Zone that is HUGE so the distance it will be almost twiece.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

agree with altin, if you live in jebel ali gardens better use the marina beaches.
though imo the beaches are better in jebel ali... but it depends.
maybe it got worse because of the palm there.


----------

